# monitor Audio Gold



## TheGreek16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone have these speakers ( Monitor audio GX300 GX350 GXFX )
Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You are the first I can remember mentioning have the Gold series - would love to hear your impressions of them as well as some pictures of your setup!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I had some Silver series a few years ago but no Gold. I'd also like to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

i have the bronze BX2 and so far have a nice sound even the vocals do not get distortion with music with lot of instruments and trebles


----------



## TheGreek16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for your infor. looking for best placement for 5.1 system with gold's


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the Gold 300GX and center. They sound amazing. Although I am a dealer of their products I did audition several companies before I decided what I wanted to Cary in my shop. I also deal with BG Radia which is a different sound altogether. To get back to your question I have listened o music and movies. Listened to the on solid state and tube amps. In my opinion they sound the best or music though a tube amp and pre-amp. They I'd not disappoint in a theater set-up either. I choose Monitor Audio because of their diverse product line up and I thought they sounded better than other more expensive speakers. I used to work with a Totem dealer and if you took the same piced speakers the Monitors old blow them out of the water. A speaker company I would compare them o would be Dynaudio. 
Great speaker in sound and build quality.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry went on a rant. I have my GX300's roughly 12' apart with the center in the middle. My GXFX are on the sides of the listening position 6.5 ft high. Same with the rears on a 16' wall they are off each side wall 4' and 5' above the riser. Let me know if I can help any further.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## TheGreek16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you getting back to me. nice to hear you carry a lot of great equipment.

But other question is my room is 13x20x8 no windows just one small door.( only USE for HT. movies)

my are 8feet apart but how close do you have them to the back wall" I set 10 feet back listening chair.


----------



## MasterOfZuru (Mar 4, 2013)

Monitor Audio is awesome! I have their GS10 (left and right side speakers), and their GS20s for the upfront stand speakers in my movie theater bedroom.

The only problem is that for their center channel I have (GS-LCR), the middle tweeter blew out, but it was a free replacement.

Overall I am very happy with these speakers, and the blow out was caused because it was literately turned up WAYYY to loud and for long periods of time.


----------

